# Japanese lessons



## WorldRover

Hi, I am a new membler, living in Tokyo for 2 months so far and trying to teach myself Japanese (learning Hiragana and just starting Katakana). 

I would now like to take proper lessons, but need to find something flexible as I travel a lot so can't commit to a regular weekly slot. Any ideas or advice please?

Thanks!


----------



## larabell

Many (possibly most) schools offer private lessons on a flexible schedule. Also check out the classified sections of the various English-language magazines such as "Metropolis" to find ads for individuals who offer private lessons. It's more expensive than group lessons, obviously, but you won't be constrained to a specific schedule.

If cost is an issue, I believe most ku-yakusho (city offices) in Tokyo offer Japanese lessons taught by volunteers from the community and I believe you can just drop in when you have the time. Those lessons would usually be on a specific day but you don't have to commit to showing up every time.


----------



## Shinkoiwanojay

There's a place out in Shinkoiwa, Tokyo that I think teaches lessons on Skype for 1500 yen a lesson. You could check that out.


----------

